# 6/6/06



## jcambece (Jun 6, 2006)

This comes only once every 100 years...and I am glad to be a teen during this time... my friends and I dressed up last night and we are staying in costume till tomorrow morning...yeah I know its childish, but its fun...REALLY FUN. Everyone is looking at us...

Cambece


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 6, 2006)

Have fun, I noticed that you don't live near me.. You're only young for a little while, make the most of it.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 6, 2006)

There is a cemetary on the other side of my backyard fence. Waited all day but the dead never rose. Bummer.


----------

